
Medium.com Unlimited Reading Chrome Extension - gyvastis
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mediumcom-unlimited-readi/keckgflodjmhejpbhfbfoioonoeeckng
======
estomagordo
I'm not sure how I feel about this. Feels like some sort of false sense of
entitlement. Am I crazy for thinking Medium must be allowed to use whatever
business model they want? Or is this a case of "all if fair in wartime and
browsing"?

